# Hack My Results!



## lizzy81 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello! I'm new here. I have suspected for a while that I may have a thyroid "issue" but didn't get the courage to do something about it until recently. My 16 year old daughter has recently been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis which led me to research autoimmune diseases to try to figure out where she may have inherited this from since everyone in my and her father's family is unaware of anyone having an autoimmune disease. I stumbled across Hashimoto's and remembered my mom was taking thyroid medication up until her passing away in 2010. So I decided that I really should get my thyroid checked. My symptoms are easily cold, cold hands and feet, fatigue, brain fog, lack of sex drive, irregular periods, and sudden weight gain (15 pounds, several years ago though).

My test results are:

TSH: 1.563

FT3: 2.7

FT4: .81

The test above was from my doctor's office and no reference range was provided. My doctor wrote in pen next to it "Normal!". From what I have read online though, my FT3 and FT4 are "suboptimal". Am I right? What is the reference range for those two tests? My TSH is perfect even by the most conservative standards I have found.

I decided to get my antibodies tested but my doctor's office lab couldn't do it because of my insurance. Since my tests were "normal" my insurance will not pay for another test for at least 91 days. So I ordered the tests from My Med Labs. I got the results this afternoon.

Antithyroglobulin Ab: 4.0 (reference range 0.0-0.9)

Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: 7 (refernce range 0-34)

Suboptimal FT3 and FT4 with normal TSH and high Antithyroglobulin with normal(?) TPO. What does it all mean?

P.S. - I have a follow up with my doctor in two weeks. I just want to be armed with as much information as possible. I've read how much people have to fight to receive care for this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It does mean that you have autoimmune issues re the thyroid and that you definitely need to have an ultra-sound as evidenced by the fact that you have Thyroglobulin Ab.

You may wish to call the lab that did your tests through your doctor as different labs use different ranges. The Frees look low but we cannot be certain w/o the ranges.

Get that ultra-sound!

Info above on other things............

Welcome to the board!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please also include the ranges for your Free tests.


----------



## lizzy81 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for the links, Andros.

jenny v, I will reply with the reference ranges for the Free tests after my follow up appointment. They weren't included with the report I received.


----------



## lizzy81 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh, another thing my doctor mentioned was that my throat is small. I've never had anyone say that before. She asked if I snore because my throat is so small. Is that of any significance? It probably isn't but I figured I would mention it anyway since it seemed strange to me.


----------



## lizzy81 (Mar 28, 2015)

I met with my doctor today and got the reference ranges.

TSH: .340-5.600 (my result: 1.563)
FT3: 2.5-3.9 (my result: 2.7)
FT4: .58-1.64 (my result: .81)

She wasn't concerned with my high Tg Ab but she is referring me to an endocrinologist.

So with the reference ranges, what do you think of my results?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, those numbers are "suboptimal" - in short, you are hypo!


----------



## lizzy81 (Mar 28, 2015)

Good thing I went ahead and had my anti-bodies tested on my own. I think I mispoke when I said my doctor wasnt concerned with the high Tg Ab. I think she just didn't know what to make of it and that's what prompted her to refer me to an endocrinologist. She certainly thought my FT3 and FT4 were fine.

So, anything in particular I should expect from my first appointment with an endo? Anything I should look out for or request? Someone mentioned an ultrasound, is that pretty standard when you have thyroid concerns?


----------



## lizzy81 (Mar 28, 2015)

I had my first appointment with an endocrinologist last week. He diagnosed me with Hashimoto's and put me on a low dose of Synthroid (25mg) since my numbers aren't too bad. He also recommended 200mcg of Selenium daily. He did an ultrasound on my thyroid and lymph nodes. My thyroid was a little swollen on one side and there was evidence of scar tissue which he said was all normal with Hashi and he didn't see anything to be worried about. My lymph nodes were a little swollen too. I go back in three months with new labs and another ultrasound.

So, all in all I think it went well. Hopefully I will start to feel a little better soon.


----------



## Pharm.D (Jul 10, 2015)

Sounds like you are in good hands. Make sure you get your FT3 at follow up.


----------

